# My 1st MAC Haul



## ExquizitDiva (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi guys!!! My very first haul was purchased on July 27 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so that will be my MAC anniversary from now on! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL!!!! 

Decided to get my foundation first. Studio Finish Fluid in NW43, Studio Tech NC45, Studio Finish Concealer NC45, MSFN Medium Deep, Loose Blot Powder Medium Dark.


----------



## Divinity (Aug 24, 2008)

Ooh nice!  Great 1st haul getting the basics!


----------



## PollyRhythm (Aug 24, 2008)

Very nice! That's what I should have done on my first haul!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 24, 2008)

enjoy


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 24, 2008)

yay your first mac haul!! its the basics but are definitely what you should get. start off with a good base/foundation! enjoy being bitten by the mac bug!!


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 24, 2008)

Ah, t'will be the start of a beautiful relationship, I'm sure!

;-)


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks chicas!


----------



## nunu (Aug 24, 2008)

great haul, you got the essential products first which is good.


----------



## leena (Aug 24, 2008)

Great haul.. thanks for sharing!


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 25, 2008)

Great stuff! I love everything you got! It's great that you got these items just starting out, I didn't get mine until much later on.
Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 25, 2008)

you're so cute


----------



## SugarDaisy (Aug 27, 2008)

Great first haul! I'm for my first one soon!


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Aug 27, 2008)

Thx everyone! I'm already on my 2nd & 3rd! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gonna post them next week. Have fun shopping!


----------



## rockandregret (Aug 27, 2008)

Agreed with the above posted, good idea to start with the basics, then you won't feel bad about hoarding limited edition e/s and such. You may not feel the urge now, but it will come


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh I definitely feel it already!!!!!


----------



## NancyNosrati (Aug 27, 2008)

nice welcome to the MAC addicts club : )


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 29, 2008)

Great start.


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Aug 29, 2008)

.....


----------



## emeraldjewels (Aug 30, 2008)

oooh once you start you can't stop!


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Aug 31, 2008)

I know I know!! I made another purchase today!!!


----------



## crystalic_oxyge (Aug 31, 2008)

nice 1st haul!!! im into mac since one year now, and i still havent ever got myself any of the basics you have (no foundation, no concealer, no powder) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




maybe its time for me now, finally..... ;D


----------



## lovesicles (Aug 31, 2008)

awesome!


----------



## jennyfee (Sep 1, 2008)

wow... my first mac haul was basic too like bare study paint pot, a blush, feline khol power, and jardin aires pigment. but im so bummed that i didnt get to have another haul, since the nearest mac counter is 2 hours away and i dont have a car 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 awwww


----------

